# asked a girl for the first time!



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

*asked a girl out for the first time!*

So I asked a girl out for the first time today! She already had plans with a friend to go out of town this weekend, but said she would like to do something with me when she gets back. She sounded super enthusiastic too! Yay!

I know thos isnt much but this is a huge step for me! I hardly ever even talk to girls let alone ask her out.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Good job


----------



## Cellachan (Jul 7, 2014)

Right on, brother!

If you need any pointers, shoot a PM my way.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks guys  feel super proud of myself today


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Great job! I'm happy for you!! I hope that day is even better


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

reaal said:


> I know thos isnt much but this is a huge step for me! I hardly ever even talk to girls let alone ask her out.


Don't sell yourself short-- What you did is actually a big deal even for many non-SA people! Risking rejection can be daunting to anyone, and you managed to do it WITH extra anxiety to boot! This will be a great positive experience you can always think about to reinforce courage in the future.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Good job, OP, that takes some courage. No matter how it turns out be proud of yourself for taking this step forward.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks guys, ill post back after the date. she's out of town for the weekend so it will probably be next week.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

well she's back in town and i asked her out and we are going to walk around the beach/pier this thursday! wish me luck


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

reaal said:


> well she's back in town and i asked her out and we are going to walk around the beach/pier this thursday! wish me luck


That's awesome, man. Good luck and hope everything goes well.


----------



## jbar3356 (May 27, 2014)

Good job man, make sure to keep us all updated on how it goes!


----------



## chris11757 (Dec 20, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow! Hope everything goes great.


----------



## bakari0981 (Aug 3, 2012)

good job man keep working that magic!


----------



## NathanDrake (Jul 17, 2014)

Way to go, man!


----------



## ilikesloths (Jun 1, 2014)

:clap

Next step is to bang!


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

ilikesloths said:


> :clap
> 
> Next step is to bang!


Lol on the first date?


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

ilikesloths said:


> :clap
> 
> Next step is to bang!


haha well see about that one.

I'll keep you all updated.

I gave her a ride home today from class because she didn't have her car and her ride couldn't pick her up for a few more hours. She seems super enthusiastic about tomorrow. I hope this goes well.


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

GL man! I hope your best self shines, fellow southern californian lol.


----------



## SASorSAS (Jul 15, 2014)

reaal said:


> So I asked a girl out for the first time today! She already had plans with a friend to go out of town this weekend, but said she would like to do something with me when she gets back. She sounded super enthusiastic too! Yay!
> 
> I know thos isnt much but this is a huge step for me! I hardly ever even talk to girls let alone ask her out.


Congrats, bro! It's always exciting when you muster the courage up to ask a girl out, especially when they accept! You DA MAN!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Congratulations! It surely took some courage.


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

Josefz27 said:


> GL man! I hope your best self shines, fellow southern californian lol.


Southern californian checking in.


----------



## LightKnight (Jul 21, 2014)

So how was the date


----------

